# только рут может запустить вротую жизнь

## illlogic

фидбэк обычный как еслибы под рутом всё работало а под другими юзерами вторая жизнь виснит. что делать?

----------

## mango123

 *illlogic wrote:*   

> фидбэк обычный как еслибы под рутом всё работало а под другими юзерами вторая жизнь виснит. что делать?

 

Прощу прощения. А по-русски?

----------

## illlogic

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Прощу прощения. А по-русски?

 ну вторая жизнь только под рутом запускается   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## 4le

Сатанинские жертвы в 45 поставь

----------

## viy

Бубен на R14, надо хотя бы R16...

----------

## 4le

Ты что-то путаешь. R влияет только на продолжительность.

Реально помочь может только инкремент сатанинских жертв. Минимум до 45.

Хотя, на мой взгляд, зарождение новой жизни без участия корня отдаёт патологией.

Я предпочитаю юз-кейс без оплодотворения.

----------

## viy

Коллега, у многоуважаемого illogic существует реальная проблема, в суть которой углубляться он постеснялся (полагаю, что из-за сугубо интимного характера самой проблемы).

Посему мне думается, что стоит попробоавть оба предложенных варианта решения: увеличить как бубен, так и сатанинские жертвы.

Надеюсь, что мы пришли к консенсусу в данном вопросе.

С наилучшими пожеланиями.

----------

## illlogic

 *viy wrote:*   

> Коллега, у многоуважаемого illogic существует реальная проблема, в суть которой углубляться он постеснялся (полагаю, что из-за сугубо интимного характера самой проблемы).
> 
> Посему мне думается, что стоит попробоавть оба предложенных варианта решения: увеличить как бубен, так и сатанинские жертвы.
> 
> Надеюсь, что мы пришли к консенсусу в данном вопросе.
> ...

 точно не знаю что такое бубен и как его увеличивать, сатанинские жертвы мне тоже не известны и вообще я не религиозный человек и точно не могу пледставить как увеличение бубна и сатанинских жертв могут помочь в решении проблемы.

----------

## 4le

 *illlogic wrote:*   

> точно не знаю что такое бубен и как его увеличивать, сатанинские жертвы мне тоже не известны и вообще я не религиозный человек и точно не могу пледставить как увеличение бубна и сатанинских жертв могут помочь в решении проблемы.

 Ну, если тебя уже отпустило, попробуй задать внятный вопрос.

Впрочем, я готов тебя проконсультировать и по вопросу психотропностимулируемых реинкарнаций сущностей и по вопросу сенсивильевого расширения сознанья без уменьшения его удельной плотности.

----------

## illlogic

это происходит в конце загрузки второй жизни под супер юзером потом можно играть

```
2007-08-23T20:10:22Z INFO: login_show: Decoding Images

2007-08-23T20:10:22Z INFO: decodeAllImages() took 0.560199 seconds.

2007-08-23T20:10:22Z INFO: login_show: Setting Servers

2007-08-23T20:10:24Z INFO: LLSDXMLParser::Impl::parse: XML_STATUS_ERROR parsing:        if (hour < 5)

```

это происходит под простым юзером 

```
2007-08-23T20:11:34Z INFO: login_show: Setting Servers

2007-08-23T20:11:34Z WARNING: signal_handlers: *** Caught signal 11

2007-08-23T20:11:34Z INFO: remove_marker_file()

2007-08-23T20:11:34Z INFO: do_elfio_glibc_backtrace: Opening stack trace file /home/illlogic/.secondlife/logs/stack_trace.log

```

потом он заканчивает вторую жизнь

----------

## 4le

Вопрос сезона: что такое вторая жизнь?

 *illlogic wrote:*   

> это происходит в конце загрузки второй жизни под супер юзером потом можно играть
> 
> ```
> 2007-08-23T20:10:22Z INFO: login_show: Decoding Images
> 
> ...

 

<telephathy session on>

Я бы предположил, что эта программа лезет в несвою память и получает по рукам.

Причина может быть в отсутствующих/неправильных настройках у юзера (и присутствующих/правильных у рута).

Допустим, ты настроил её под рутом, но не настроил под юзером. К примеру, сервера какие-нибудь не задал/задал криво.

<telephathy session off>

----------

## illlogic

 *4le wrote:*   

> Вопрос сезона: что такое вторая жизнь?
> 
> <telephathy session on>
> 
> Я бы предположил, что эта программа лезет в несвою память и получает по рукам.
> ...

 

вторая жизнь это онлайновая рпг http://www.secondlife.com/ теперь опен сорс

как бы узнать что это за память?

перед тем как закончить он пишит в ~/.secondlife/logs/stack_trace.log это:

```

0:      ELF(do_elfio_glibc_backtrace()+0x107) [0x965dc97]

1:      ELF(viewer_crash_callback()+0x261) [0x9669e11]

2:      ELF(signal_handlers(int)+0x112) [0x9667342]

3:      [0xb7f5c420]

```

----------

## 4le

 *illlogic wrote:*   

> как бы узнать что это за память?

 

если тебе это действительно надо, gdb тебе в руки.

Если это не оно, пиши багрепорт

----------

## illlogic

 *4le wrote:*   

>  *illlogic wrote:*   как бы узнать что это за память? 
> 
> если тебе это действительно надо, gdb тебе в руки.
> 
> Если это не оно, пиши багрепорт

 

это не оно, багрепорт я уже написал и запостил. только вот не могу зайти на ихний форум. 

 *Quote:*   

> The Second Life Forums require you to meet the following conditions:
> 
>         * You have logged in to Second Life at least once with your account.
> 
>         * You have valid payment info on file for your account, if your account was created after August 20, 2006. You can update your payment information here. You don't need to have a Premium account. 
> ...

 

а проигровать под рутом такие горячие бинарники палево. надо виндус или макос ставить

----------

## Alice in W

Жжоте, мужуки!   :Laughing: 

----------

## illlogic

поапдэйтил икссервер теперь работает.

----------

## viy

Откуда-ж ты будешь-то, illogic. Мне кажется, что русский не твой родной язык, это так?..

----------

## illlogic

 *viy wrote:*   

> Откуда-ж ты будешь-то, illogic. Мне кажется, что русский не твой родной язык, это так?..

 

не так. русский я учил от родителей и в школе. сейчас живу далеко от славянского культурного центра, поэтому вероятность того, что я говорю на диалекте очень велика.

----------

## fank

но ник-то...

НИК!!!

 :Laughing: 

P.S. Фрейд довольно потирает руки!

----------

